# Final Calculations After Lip and/or Barrel Change



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

Before we start, please use Roan's (zeroluxxx) DIY Guide on measuring wheel parts so you get the correct calculation to start out with: [ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3773369 ]

Maybe this could help some people as I know it can get confusing. Let's start with my wheels as an example:
Fronts:
BBS RS320
17x8 ET43 (7" barrel + .5" center + .5" lip)
Rears:
BBS RS300
17x9 ET53 (7.5" barrel + .5" center + 1" lip)
Adding the center's thickness into the equation only works if your wheels are sandwich mount (lip, face, barrel).
I moved the 1" drop lips from the rear to the front, resulting in:
17x8.5 ET37 (7" barrel + .5" center + 1" lip)
Now how did I get the final offset? Using [ http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp ]. I input the stock set up (8 ET43) and input the new width (8.5) and got to ET37 to maintain the same inner position because you aren't changing anything except the outer position.
I have noticed for every .5" you go out (pattern), while maintaining the same inner position/clearance, you will lower your offset by ~6mm (6.35mm to be exact (25.4 / 4 = 6.35). I have also noticed the outer position will go out 12mm (using the calculator, it gives you 12mm) (12.7 to be exact; 25.4 / 2 = 12.7)).
Then I got 1.5" lips to replace on the rears resulting in:
17x9.5 ET47 (7.5" barrel + .5" center + 1.5" lip)
Now what about if I changed the barrels up? You'd see the same pattern, but the outer position stays the same, whilst the inner position goes in or out (depending if you get smaller or larger barrels, of course).
Let's use my stock fronts for example (17x8 ET43 with a 7" barrel):
I'll put a 6.5" barrel on it, resulting in: 17x7.5 ET37 (6.5" barrel + .5" center + .5" lip). Notice the pattern again; .5" on that inner position results in 6mm lower offset (again, technically 6.35mm, easier to round down). Same thing with the inner position, it would gain 12mm (12.7 to be exact).
Well, what if I do both [smaller barrels and bigger lips]? You basically use the same formula/input the same things, but one at a time.
For example, lets use the stock fronts again but put .5" smaller barrels and a 1.5" lip on it.
Stock we know is 17x8 ET43 (7" barrel, .5" center + .5" = 8")
.5" smaller barrels we know results in 17x7.5 ET37 (6.5" + .5" + .5" = 7.5)
Now lets add that 1.5" lip to the equation: 6.5 + .5 + 1.5 = 8.5" 
Final specs would be: 17x8.5 ET24 (which would gain 12mm inner clearance and outer position would "poke" 26mm more than stock lips).
Hope this helps











_Modified by tmvw at 9:30 AM 4-9-2009_


----------



## dOM. (Feb 5, 2005)

*Re: Final Calculations After Lip and/or Barrel Change (tmvw)*

This is great information, thanks dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

I have been looking everywhere for this info....thnx


----------



## chrispage (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*

holy ****....i have been searching for like 2 days looking for this info....then as soon as i post a thread i just so happen to stumble upon this! 
mucho props to you!


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (chrispage)*

hey everyone, I'm new to the split rim scene. I just picked up at set of BBS RS032 in 15x6.5 et17. Now i want to make them into 15x7.5's or 15x8's. What would the final et be on both of these sizes. 
I've been reading your thread and trying to figure it out on my own but it's making my head spin.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (RcrVdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RcrVdub* »_ 
hey everyone, I'm new to the split rim scene. I just picked up at set of BBS RS032 in 15x6.5 et17. Now i want to make them into 15x7.5's or 15x8's. What would the final et be on both of these sizes. 
I've been reading your thread and trying to figure it out on my own but it's making my head spin.









Assuming you'd get bigger lips and assuming the current lips on them are .5":
Stock:
15x6.5 ET17 (5.5 + .5 + .5)
1" lip = 5.5 + .5 + 1 = 15x7 ET11
1.5" lip = 5.5 + .5 + 1.5 = 15x7.5 ET4
2" lip = 5.5 + .5 + 2 = 15x8 ET-2 (yes, negative 2).


----------



## RcrVdub (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (tmvw)*

Thanks alot. hmmm...i'm thinking these are going to poke like hell on my mk2. lol


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: (RcrVdub)*

Topic tracked. Taking a look at some rs tomorrow. I'm so anxious







.


----------



## autotragik b3attlewagen (Aug 24, 2003)

great info


----------



## dare_rick (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (autotragik b3attlewagen)*

great info!


----------



## KP @ the bat (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: (dare_rick)*

HEY I JUST GOT SUM BBS RS'S THAT ARE 16X7 AND I WANNA PUT 3" LIPS UP FRONT AND 4" LIPS IN THE BACK IS THIS POSSIBLE??


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

of course its possible.


----------



## dude_bro (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: Final Calculations After Lip and/or Barrel Change (tmvw)*

Awesome!!! Same exact wheels I just got. I will be using this to refinish my wheels and widen my rs 300 + my 320's


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: Final Calculations After Lip and/or Barrel Change (dude_bro)*

if anyone wants a excel file for quick calcs let me know.
or if you have a place to host it so i can post it here also let me know.


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## JMorrow (Feb 14, 2013)

Audi666

Did you ever create the excel file? I'm interested in getting a copy if you have done so.

Thanks,
Jason


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Good thread. :thumbup:


----------

